# nouveaux imac 20' : poids de l'écran ???



## Telonioos (19 Novembre 2003)

Voilà, comme le prédisait la rumeur, un nouvel imac 20' est sorti, mais qu'en est-il du poids de ces nouveaux écrans ???

Le petit bras va-t-il tenir le coup ???

Pour le 17 ça donne quoi après 6 mois d'utilisation ?


----------



## melaure (19 Novembre 2003)

Ce n'est probablement plus le même bras, non ?


----------



## Telonioos (19 Novembre 2003)

sais pô, à voir

ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il y a du avoir qqch de fait au niveau de la demi sphère pour ne pas qu'elle bascule

question poids, il y a seulement des données pour le 15', rien d'autre .....


----------



## myckmack (19 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Pour le 17 ça donne quoi après 6 mois d'utilisation ?


RAS, tout baigne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## donatello (19 Novembre 2003)

Jusqu'ici tout va bien (bon ça fait un mois et demi...)

Je me suis toujours demandé s'il était possible de resserrer le bras au niveau des articulations (vous savez, comme pour les lunettes...)


----------



## IP (19 Novembre 2003)

Tout pareille : RAS


----------



## eTeks (19 Novembre 2003)

iMac 17' 8 mois d'age : pas de problème avec le bras (je ne le solicite pas beaucoup...)
Pour le poids du 20' je m'inquiète pas trop, car le 17' ne se déquilibre pas du tout.

Purée ce 20', il me fait bien baver ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il ne lui manquerait plus que quelques centaines de MHz ou un G5 pour que ça vaille le coup d'en changer. Ca me laisse le temps de faire de la place sur mon bureau


----------



## kitetrip (19 Novembre 2003)

Moi j'aime bien mon 17" tout neuf... Mais c'est vrai que le 20" est pas mal, ça donne un écran énorme !


----------



## papa1 (19 Novembre 2003)

Moi, j'ai un 15" et je trouve que c'est largement suffisant. En plus, j'ai vu un DVD gravé par idvd sur un 17" et je peux vous dire que c'est décevant par rapport à mon 15". Alors la folie du 17" puis maintenant, du 20", pour moi, NON merci, c'est beaucoup trop cher pour, à mon sens, une qualité déclinante !


----------



## Telonioos (19 Novembre 2003)

papa1 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai un 15" et je trouve que c'est largement suffisant. En plus, j'ai vu un DVD gravé par idvd sur un 17" et je peux vous dire que c'est décevant par rapport à mon 15". Alors la folie du 17" puis maintenant, du 20", pour moi, NON merci, c'est beaucoup trop cher pour, à mon sens, une qualité déclinante !



Qualité déclinante ???















Où tu as vu ça ?

Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui te permet de dire une telle énormité


----------



## WebOliver (19 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> (...) ce qui est certain, c'est qu'il y a du avoir qqch de fait au niveau de la demi sphère pour ne pas qu'elle bascule (...)



Pas sûr. J'ai un iMac 15" et je le trouve déjà bien lourd et difficilement transportable. Ça ne doit pas poser problème avec l'écran 20" je pense. Cela dit, je ne connais pas le poids de cet écran.


----------



## Sven (19 Novembre 2003)

Apparemment le système d'articulation est proche des rotules photos et du coup côté poids aucun souci à se faire.

Quand à ressérer les vis des axes du bras ça ne sert strictement à rien.

Côté design je trouve que le 20" à un côté élégant, l'ordi semble n'être qu'un socle et contrepoids pour l'écran.

Côté perfs c'est quand même un beau joujou n'en déplaise au monsieurs plus.


----------



## ederntal (19 Novembre 2003)

papa1 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai un 15" et je trouve que c'est largement suffisant. En plus, j'ai vu un DVD gravé par idvd sur un 17" et je peux vous dire que c'est décevant par rapport à mon 15". Alors la folie du 17" puis maintenant, du 20", pour moi, NON merci, c'est beaucoup trop cher pour, à mon sens, une qualité déclinante !



Oui bah un 17" c'est pas du luxe... c'est quand même bien agréable!
Et puis vas pas dire que c'est de la qualitée declinante alors que la dalle du 20" est de bien meilleure qualitée que celle des 2 autres!
Cette machine est magnifique sans aucun doute... Bien qu'assez cher.

Enfin c'est LA machine ultime grand public pour ceux qui ont les moyens :
- G4 1.25 largement suffisant pour beaucoup d'entre nous
- Superdrive 4x pour graver ses films (toujours dans la légalité bien sur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
- Look d'enfer, La sphere doit semblé minuscule.
- Et un ecran 20" LCD d'une tres bonne qualitée.

Seul (gros) regret c'est la carte graphique, pour ce prix on aurait aimé une carte un peu mieu pour une telle resolution (pour les joueurs).

Le poids de l'ecran ne doit pas destabilisé le socle qui est quand même assez lourd!


----------



## Telonioos (19 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Oui bah un 17" c'est pas du luxe... c'est quand même bien agréable!
> Et puis vas pas dire que c'est de la qualitée declinante alors que la dalle du 20" est de bien meilleure qualitée que celle des 2 autres!
> Cette machine est magnifique sans aucun doute... Bien qu'assez cher.
> 
> ...




Je suis tout à fait de ton avis, rien à reprocher coté qualité pour ces machines là !!!!!

Par contre, coté poids, un Apple Studio Display 20' pèse tout de même 8,6kg (7.7 kg pour le Formac Galleiry), certes avec toute son armature plastique mais tout de même

Je pense que cet aspect de la question a du être traité dans les bureaux d'étude de chez Apple, mais quid d'un basculement dans une position extreme de l'écran par exemple ???


----------



## myckmack (20 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> Qualité déclinante ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'est jaloux paskil a qu'un 15 '  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Telonioos (20 Novembre 2003)

arffff


----------



## azerty (20 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Et puis vas pas dire que c'est de la qualitée declinante alors que la dalle du 20" est de bien meilleure qualitée que celle des 2 autres!
> ...!



 oui, mais justement, à ce propos, est-ce que c'est bien la même dalle que le 20" Apple, ou est-ce une dalle de la même qualité que celle de l'IMac17" (pour des raison d'économie)...? that is the kouesstionne...


----------



## Timekeeper (20 Novembre 2003)

Chez moi l'écran tangue vachement de gauche à droite.

Au bout de quelques jours ? Non non, 1 an : c'est un 15" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(enfin il àtangué au bout de 6 mois environ). 




_désolé..._


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (20 Novembre 2003)

Timekeeper a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi l'écran tangue vachement de gauche à droite.
> 
> Au bout de quelques jours ? Non non, 1 an : c'est un 15"
> 
> ...



Ca m'étonne pas...


----------



## ederntal (20 Novembre 2003)

Pour la question du poid :
L'iMac 20 pouces 18.2Kg (contre environ 10kg pour les autres) et la base est 2cm plus grande



			
				azerty a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais justement, à ce propos, est-ce que c'est bien la même dalle que le 20" Apple, ou est-ce une dalle de la même qualité que celle de l'IMac17" (pour des raison d'économie)...? that is the kouesstionne...



Oui c'est celle de la dalle 20" apperement quand on voit les tech spec :
luminosité de 230cd/m, ratio de 350:1, 170x170 degrés d'angle de vue


----------



## melaure (20 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Pour la question du poid :
> L'iMac 20 pouces 18.2Kg (contre environ 10kg pour les autres) et la base est 2cm plus grande
> 
> 
> ...



Ca c'est escellent !!! dommage qu'il pas une petite radéon 9800 et c'est la machine parfaite du gamers !!!


----------



## Telonioos (20 Novembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est escellent !!! dommage qu'il pas une petite radéon 9800 et c'est la machine parfaite du gamers !!!



pourquoi ??
c'est impossible de jouer avec la config telle qu'elle est vendue ??


----------



## Lo1911 (20 Novembre 2003)

Telonioos a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi ??
> c'est impossible de jouer avec la config telle qu'elle est vendue ??



Ben si tu veux jouer à la résolution native de ton écran 20" et pas voir des pixels gros comme des pop-corns, tu vas vite fatiguer cette pauvre vieille GeForce FX 5200 Ultra.
C'est très dommage parce qu'avec une catre graphique adaptée à ce genre d'écran, meme pour 100  de plus, c'était une excellente machine de jeu. 
Il ne faut pas oublier que sur les écrans TFT, passer à des résolutions plus faibles fait vite ressembler les jeux les plus récents à de la bouillie de pixel et un festival d'escaliers...


----------



## kitetrip (21 Novembre 2003)

Bah déjà que la GeForceFX 5200 Ultra fait limite avec mon 17" dans les jeux (ex: Tony Hawk 4 en 1024*768, ça rame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), bah j'ose à peine imaginer avec le 20"...


----------



## vincmyl (21 Novembre 2003)

Mais petite question: entre une FX 5200 et une ATI Radeon 9600 Pro laquelle est la "meilleure"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour ma part sur mon Alu 15" j'ai une ATI 9600 avec 64 Mo ...


----------



## Zzz steeve zzZ (21 Novembre 2003)

Dans quasi tous les tests, l'ati de ton portable est largement supérieure à la pauvre 5200...

Il y avait un lien avec les tests sur le forum mais je trouve plus


----------



## semac (22 Novembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> - G4 1.25 largement suffisant pour beaucoup d'entre nous
> - Superdrive 4x pour graver ses films (toujours dans la légalité bien sur
> 
> 
> ...



ah voila l'info que je voulais sur pour la dalle 20" que c'est de bonne facture ?



			
				ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Seul (gros) regret c'est la carte graphique, pour ce prix on aurait aimé une carte un peu mieu pour une telle resolution (pour les joueurs).



peut-on faire évoluer la carte graphique ou est-elle soudée ?


----------



## ederntal (22 Novembre 2003)

La dalle du 20" est de tres bonne qualitée puisque c'est celle du cinema display 20"... Que du bonheur.

Par contre la carte graphique est soudée a vie...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vraiment dommage car sur un écran pareil, le jeu parrait bien difficile.
Une carte 128mo et sa aurait été parfait!


----------



## kitetrip (22 Novembre 2003)

La Radeon 9600Pro...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2003)

Et le poids de l'écran?


----------



## papa1 (22 Novembre 2003)

Bon je suis obligé de l'avouer puisque je suis démasqué. Effectivement, j'ai un peu les boules d'avoir un 15" ssurtout que je ne pense pas que c'est demain la veille que je vais réinvestir dans un ordi tout neuf qui brille !

Bon ben pour l'instant je rêve et je vous promets de ne plus critiquer les belles bêtes !

Allez à plus les chanceux !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Et le poids de l'écran?



pas de soucis... apple aprevu un systeme de contre poids   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sont malin chez apple, qu'est ce que tu crois...


----------



## Lo1911 (22 Novembre 2003)

kasparov a dit:
			
		

> sont malin chez apple, qu'est ce que tu crois...


Ah ça, ils sont malins ! Ils sortent un ordi grand public avec un 20" et dedans ils mettent une carte graphique qui empechera de jouer... En effet, c'est un bel exemple de cohérence !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ah ça, ils sont malins ! Ils sortent un ordi grand public avec un 20" et dedans ils mettent une carte graphique qui empechera de jouer... En effet, c'est un bel exemple de cohérence !!!



La carte graphique est vraiment aussi mauvaise que ça ? ou vous faites la fine bouche? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vous demande ça parceque j'ai commandé mon iMac 20" hier et en vous lisant je me demande si j'ai bien fait !!!


----------



## Lo1911 (22 Novembre 2003)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La carte graphique est vraiment aussi mauvaise que ça ? ou vous faites la fine bouche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben elle est deja juste avec le 17", si tu veux utiliser la resolution native de l'ecran (1400x900), tu dois desactiver ou baisser les options graphiques sur les jeux du moment (kelly slater, tony hawk, nascar2003...) alors la même carte avec un 20", soit tu joues en regardant des gros pixels qui se battent, soit ça rame.
Avec une telle résolution, il fallait une carte graphique très costaud...
Evidemment si tu ne comptes pas jouer, c'est OK.


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2003)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Evidemment si tu ne comptes pas jouer, c'est OK.



Non je ne compte pas jouer...sauvé alors ?


----------



## decoris (22 Novembre 2003)

pour le prix de l'imac 20" (enfin 80 euros de plus), on peut quand même avoir un G5 1,6 et un écran plat ACER 19"..


----------



## eTeks (22 Novembre 2003)

Y'a que les iMacs qui vont bien dans mon salon (encombrement, esthétique,...) !!!


----------



## La mouette (22 Novembre 2003)

eTeks a dit:
			
		

> Y'a que les iMacs qui vont bien dans mon salon (encombrement, esthétique,...) !!!


Idem pour moi !


----------



## myckmack (22 Novembre 2003)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> La carte graphique est vraiment aussi mauvaise que ça ? ou vous faites la fine bouche?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne t'inquiète pas. Tu as fait un bon achat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Tu trouveras toujours quelqu'un pour te dire qu'il manque ceci, qu'il manque cela, que ce machin n'est pas au top, que ce bidule date trop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Demande leur ce qu'ils ont acheté, eux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ederntal (23 Novembre 2003)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Non je ne compte pas jouer...sauvé alors ?



Oui...


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Ne t'inquiète pas. Tu as fait un bon achat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 me voilà  rassurer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand même 20" sur un iMac...de la folie ! j'adore ce genre de folies !!!!
Bonne journée !


----------



## myckmack (23 Novembre 2003)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrête. Je vais finir moi aussi par devenir jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## kitetrip (23 Novembre 2003)

> Tu trouveras toujours quelqu'un pour te dire qu'il manque ceci, qu'il manque cela, que ce machin n'est pas au top, que ce bidule date trop . Demande leur ce qu'ils ont acheté, eux .



Bah sur le mien, j'ai une GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, ben dans tous les jeux c'est pas forcement la fête... Sim City 4 c'est nickel mais Tony Hawk 4 se révèle tout simplement injouable en 1024*768 (option sans brouillard, parce que sinon c'est nul, on voit pas à 5m...).

Alors moi, je dis : la carte graphique est faite pour se détente sur une petite partie de WarcraftIII, mais pas pour jouer comme un dingue sur UT2003.


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

C'est sur !!! Si on veut jouer a Unreal on prends un G5 ou G4 tower !!!


----------



## La mouette (23 Novembre 2003)

On peut pas dire qu'une machine est nul parceque l'on arrive pas à jouer avec. 
Avec la gamme Apple actuellement je pense que chacun trouve son bohneur..et le iMac 20" ne fait pas le bohneur des joueurs...

Y  a beaucoup de joueurs qui achètent un Mac uniquement pour jouer ?????


----------



## decoris (23 Novembre 2003)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Y  a beaucoup de joueurs qui achètent un Mac uniquement pour jouer ?????



quelques allumés, oui...


----------



## zizou (23 Novembre 2003)

Ceal dit je me demande si à la longue 20' ça ne serait pas très bon pour nos yeux. Déjà que avec mon 17' je fatigue un peu au bout de quelques heures, même en reculant l'écran et la boule au max


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Je ne penses pas


----------



## kitetrip (23 Novembre 2003)

> On peut pas dire qu'une machine est nul parceque l'on arrive pas à jouer avec.



Hé ! Sim City, c'est quand même mieux qu'UT2003  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?
Si j'aurais voulu jouer, j'aurais garder mon AthlonXP... mais bon, le PC c'est finit


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Sim City se joue sur ton mac kitetrip


----------



## iXel (23 Novembre 2003)

zizou a dit:
			
		

> Ceal dit je me demande si à la longue 20' ça ne serait pas très bon pour nos yeux. Déjà que avec mon 17' je fatigue un peu au bout de quelques heures, même en reculant l'écran et la boule au max


c'est peut-être que tu as des problèmes de yeux sinon moi je vais avoir cet imac pour noel


----------



## Sir (23 Novembre 2003)

Bien tu nous livreras tes impressions ? 
Sir.


----------

